# Vinyl Ranch fencing....with goats?



## WildOaksManor (May 14, 2016)

Now obviously, 3 rail vinyl fencing and goats do not mix, but we moved into a home on 5 acres, which is perimeter fenced with 3 rail vinyl. I am trying to figure out what the best way would be to fence in pasture area for my Nigerians. My husband wants to throw up T-posts and 2x4 wire fencing just inside the vinyl....I think that sounds redundant, and also like a LOT of work and money. Now, I am new-ish to goats, and don't know a lot about fencing, but is there a way to make vinyl ranch fence work for goats? 
Maybe this vinyl needs to go?.....


----------



## babsbag (May 14, 2016)

I would do exactly as your husband suggested.  You could run rows of hot wire inside the vinyl and pray that the goats respect it. I know people that run rows of hot wire and no woven fence and the goats stay in but I don't think mine would.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 14, 2016)

Are those vinyl posts solid or hollow
Unless you could attach woven wire directly to the vinyl posts then I think your husband is correct about using t posts
Or like babsbag said if hot wire in the spaces would keep them in


----------



## Latestarter (May 14, 2016)

I'm sure the 3 rail vinyl looks a lot better than what a pure wire fence would look like from the road... curb appeal. It would be twice as much work to take it all out then have to replace it with whatever... I have to agree with Babs and OFA... either option should work if applied properly. I think doing strands of electric (hot wire) in the open spaces between the already existing fence would probably incur the least work and least expense. It would also have the secondary plus of keeping outside predators from coming in. Hope you'll share some pics of whatever you decide to do once it's started/complete.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 14, 2016)

Agreed. 

Although my goats wouldn't stay in, they need to see something solid.


----------



## farmlifewannabe (May 14, 2016)

I have only had goats for a year and still learning lots and only have 2 but I think your husband's idea would look/work best. I know mine are very clever and I'm sure they would find a way around hot write if they wanted. My doe has recently found out how to open her barn door and let's herself out in the morning. Tricky goats! I personally have mine free range on our main property, they stay and don't wonder. They do have a fenced area for when we are gone for lengths of time. Maybe I'm just lucky that mine stay.


----------

